# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  hello pls help m

## vidya sagar

Agar mera PC ka fan start nahi horaha h to kya problem hoskti h(2) AGR mere CPU chal raha h lekin display nahi aarahi to kya problem hai (3) AGR mera PC baar baar restart horaha h to kya problem haisolved it pls sir

----------

